# [Solved] Syslog-ng into a script

## bastibasti

Hi all,

iam having following troble. In my syslog-ng.conf I have these lines:

```

destination isdn_script { program("/root/isdnscript"); };

filter isdn_log { match("isdn_net"); };

log { source(src); filter(isdn_log);destination(isdn_script);

```

but syslog outputs a lot of empty lines (even if theres no log activity) to that bash script. do you have any Idea how I can make syslog to output only relevant data?Last edited by bastibasti on Sat Mar 13, 2010 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bastibasti

I found it out. syslog-ng starts the program during startup. so i built a loop into the script and 'read' reads the output of syslog-ng that works fine!

----------

